# Makari



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone know any models that would be suitable to convert into Makari?

Either that, or any existing models that look similar to him?

I put a thread in the trader area too....
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=710293#post710293




But yeh, if anyone knows of any models that can be easily converted into him, it would be very much appreciated.
Cheers.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I may have missed something, but what are Makari?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

humakt said:


> I may have missed something, but what are Makari?


"What IS Makari" you mean.

Im guessing only us veteran players will know who he is.

*Makari is the single best character in all of 40K*... before he was squished.

He was Ghazkull's Gretchin sidekick.... with a 2+inv.
He carried the Waaagh! Banner.

After the models to use as objective markers.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh right, I remeber now who he was. Didnt know remember what he was called. Cant remeber what he looks like now so will have to have a look in an old codex\WD to see what he looked like.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I didn't even know they made a model for him, read about him in one of the ork dexes, he instantly became my favorite ork char.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Makari returns! 
Let me know if this works, I'll build one too.


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

You can buy him on eBay...I saw him the other day :grin:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

This Forge World model would make a great Makari.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Orks/ORK-MEK-BOSS-BUZZGOB.html

Don't know if you can buy the grot separately though.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

SonofVulkan said:


> This Forge World model would make a great Makari.
> 
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Orks/ORK-MEK-BOSS-BUZZGOB.html
> 
> Don't know if you can buy the grot separately though.


That is perfect!!!! :biggrin:

Just a pity it doesn't come on its own.
Hard to justify £112 for 4 grot objective markers.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Just for those who don't know who he is (such as myself up until a moment ago) here is a picture that I found


----------

